# freelancer preise sps kuka usw



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

muss mich al kurz aufregen: hab eben ein angebot für eine kuka inbetriebnahme im raum hannover abgelehnt - das ganze liefe über einen der üblichen vermittler und es sollen für den freiberufler am ende noch 45€/h übrig bleiben. by the way: wers dennoch machen will, möge mich anmailen...


so ein gespräch habe ich jetzt das x-te mal in den letzten wochen geführt und ich finde die derzeitige preisdiskussion nebst dem verhalten einiger vermittler und vor allem vieler verleihfirmen mal eben saumäßig!


vor der wirtschaftskrise (was für eine formulierung ) haben die kontraktoren sich schon unverschämte 20% von dem, was der endkunde bezahlt hat, eingesteckt - bei ~70 blieben ~55 für den freelancer. soweit noch ok.

jetzt, krise: endkunden drücken den preis, freiwillig werden nur noch ~60 gezahlt - damit bei den vermittlern die marge wieder stimmt, nehmen sie jetzt glatt 25%. beiben noch ~45 für unsereiner. wie sollst du dafür noch zur baustelle reisen, übernachten usw?

stinkt mir irgendwie - sollten wir freelancer mal ein wenig gegensteuern, damit wir nicht die einzigen verlierer sind!

wenn man selbst mal die preisdiskussion anleiert, bekommt man folgendes zu hören: es gibt da einen personaldienstleister, der verleiht via aüg ingenieure für gut 40 euro. toll - leute, lasst das den endkunden doch mal selbst ausrechnen...

der aüg'ler macht auch nur 150-160 stunden x ~40€ = irgendwo bei 6500 UMSATZ für die verleihfirma. davon geht der ganze wasserkopf der firma ab (nebst dem s-benz für den vorstand) und arbeitnehmer in D kosten den arbeitgeber rund 1.7mal so viel, wie sie bruto verdienen.

soll heißen: der gute mann (e-ingenieur!) geht mit deutlich unter 3000€ brutto heim und ist wahrscheinlich entsprechend motiviert...


andersrum der freiberufler, der wegen mangelnder rücklagen evtl gwungen ist, so einen auftrag anzunehmen: sobald er irgendwo anders z.b. 3€/h mehr bekommt, ist er was?

genau: weg. beim anderen kunden - und der erste kunde hat wieder den aufwand, sich nen passenden sub zu suchen, einzuarbeiten und das risiko ne pflaume zu erwischen 


also bullshit. lasst uns mal alle an vernünftigen, stabilen verrechnungssätzen arbeiten.

merke: noch wird in unserer branche einigermaßen gut bezahlt, aber wehret den anfängen - ich erkläre die diskussion für eröffnet...


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Naja


soll heißen: der gute mann (e-ingenieur!) geht mit deutlich unter 3000€ brutto heim und ist wahrscheinlich entsprechend motiviert...

durchschnitsverdienst Programmierer ist laut Statistischen Bundesamt etwa 55000 euro im Jahr


----------



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

das sollte nur exemplarisch darstellen, was dem kunden evt für eine motivationlage "droht", wenn er sich immer nur an billigsten jakob hält!

"55000 euro im Jahr" - noch...


edit:
und der freiberufliche kollege muß (sofern er wirklich vernünftig kalkuliert und an die zukunft/rente denkt) wesentlich mehr - ich schreibe jetzt mit absicht nicht "verdienen" sondern: gewinn erlösen!


----------



## Exmexx (18 Februar 2009)

Dann geh doch heulen, demonstrieren oder sonst was.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2009)

Also ich kenne einige Freelancer die für 45 Euro/h schaffen gehen. Ich denke wenn du eine längerfristigen Auftrag ( sagen wir mal ab 4 Wochen aufwärts) hast dann ist das doch in Ordnung, oder ?
Allerdings werden Reisekosten und Spesen extra bezahlt.

Bin gespannt was hier noch so passiert....... Warum laufen eigentlich in unserer Branche so viele Aufträge über Vermittler ?


----------



## Exmexx (18 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Warum laufen eigentlich in unserer Branche so viele Aufträge über Vermittler ?



Weil die wissen wie man akquiert. 
Ni in nem Forum ne Email schreiben, ja ich will. Obwohl man schon so schlau war den richtigen Ansprechpartner rauszufinden.
"Na wenn er sich ni meldet, dann eben nicht." Geile Scheisse


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> 
> soll heißen: der gute mann (e-ingenieur!) geht mit deutlich unter 3000€ brutto heim und ist wahrscheinlich entsprechend motiviert...
> ...



Maxi das sind aber keine SPS-Programmierer, das kannste ohnehin nicht miteinander vergleichen, was das STABUA da ausrechnet.


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Dann geh doch heulen, demonstrieren oder sonst was.



Dämliche Antwort, wirklich!


----------



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

exmexx: auch wenn ich deinen ersten beitrag hier reichlich daneben finde (konstruktive antworten sind durchaus erwünscht), muß ich dir leider recht geben: weil sie wissen, wie man kunden gewinnt.

weil sich die vermittler einen solch intensiven vertrieb leisten, wie ihn ein kleines ing.-büro oder ein freelancer gar nicht haben kann.

für den einkäufer in einem konzern ist der kontakt zu einem vermittler doch auch die am wenigsten arbeitsintensive lösung: "egal, welches engineering-problem du hast, ruf doch einfach nur UNS an - wir haben schon den richtigen mann". so könnte ein kontraktor durchaus werben.

wenn dann die leistung des vermittlers stimmen WÜRDE, wär das alles halb so wild - wer nen guten job macht, soll auch anständig verdienen!

aber, problem dabei: WEDER der einkäufer des konzerns, NOCH der vertrieb des vermittlers sind wirklich fachleute aus dem bereich, wo die fachabteilung personelle unterstützung benötigt - es sind eher kaufleute, die die anforderungen des fachabteilungsleiters a) "nur" weiterreichen bzw. b) gnadenlos mehrfach kopieren und in den üblichen projektbörsen veröffentlichen...

mit den bekannten folgen: der freelancer (der sich gemeinhin in seinem fachgebiet bestens auskennt) schickt sein profil (obwohl die vermittler ja eigentlich schon "alle" externen irgendwie in ihren datenbanken haben - aber zu faul sind, jedesmal nach geeigneten kandidaten zu suchen) und ruft zur sicherheit gleich nochmal an um ein paar details zu klären.

ergebnis: der mitarbeiter des vermittlers im "recruitment" (oder wie die abteilung auch immer heißt) hat natürlich auch keinerlei plan von den real im projekt zu erledigenden tätigkeiten und kann bestenfalls nochmal die ausschreibung vorlesen...

die leutchen bei den vermittlern wollen sich natürlich auch nicht blamieren (weder beim freischaffenden künstler noch beim kunden) und fragen in den seltensten fällen dann mal konkret nach, wenn sie was nicht verstanden haben bzw. nicht wissen.

dann folgt die lange zeit der ungewissheit, weil jeder vermittler mehrere externe anbietet und es sind ja auch fast immer mehrere vermittler mit im boot - und es kommt mit garantie die preisdiskussion, weil der vermittler auf einmal meint, es müssten ein paar euro weniger sein, wenn man bei der konkurrenz mithalten will.

dabei ist transparenz natürlich ein fremdwort - oder wisst ihr immer, zu welchem kurs euch der kontraktor beim kunden ins spiel bringt? oder ob er die 2€, die er euch gerade aus der nase gekitzelt hat, wirklich so an den kunden weitergibt? 

am ende hörst du ein paar tage nix von der sache, obwohl die ausschreibung garantiert wieder (mit neuem datum, damit weiter oben gelistet) in der projektbörse erscheint und es natürlich ASAP und dringend war und wenn du nachfragst, "...hat sich in der sache noch nix getan..."

manchmal hab ich den eindruck, das der kunde sowieso einfach nur stumpf den billigsten einkauft; der einkäufer muß ja auch nicht mit externen arbeiten, den eventuellen ärger hat ja der fachabteilungsleiter...


fazit: fachfragen bleiben häufig auf der strecke bis zum interview beim endkunden aber es haben schon mal zig_leute mit dem kram zu tun, die alle bezahlt werden wollen... geht alles vom honorar ab...


schönen feierabend für heute


----------



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

lipperlandstern: 45 zzgl. reisespesen wären ja noch ok, aber die meisten in der branche wollen nen "all-in preis" (was ich gut verstehen kann) - und da sind die 40+wenig verrechnungssätze eben nur drin, wenn der leistungsort "gleich um die ecke" ist...

klar, aus der not wenn man gerade mal nix besseres hat oder wenn man den kunden gut kennt und er gerade bei diesem auftrag nicht mehr ausgeben kann o.ä. - dann kann man als freischaffender künstler auch mal für unter 50 euro arbeiten. aber wirklich sinnstiftend ist das meines erachtens nicht!

die laufenden kosten wie leasingauto, abschreibung laptop usw rechnen ja die meisten kollegen noch mit rein, würd ich denken -> aber wenn du mal nen urlaub, mal nen lehrgang sowie leerlaufzeit zwischen projekten nebst unbezahlte reisezeiten mal ernsthaft auf den stundensatz runterbrichst, arbeitest du eh nur noch für gut die hälfte :shock: und für gut 20€ brutto lohnt die selbständigkeit wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*Jobbörse*

Hallo,



			
				CADministrator schrieb:
			
		

> hab eben ein angebot für eine kuka inbetriebnahme im raum hannover abgelehnt - das ganze liefe über einen der üblichen vermittler und es sollen für den freiberufler am ende noch 45€/h übrig bleiben.



Da hast Du doch alles richtig gemacht : Wenn Du das mit dem Stundensatz nicht kostendeckend (und damit sollten ja auch die nicht gerade geringen Unkosten der Selbständigkeit und ein der erbrachten Leistung angemessener Verdienst enthalten sein) machen kannst, sollte man den Auftrag ablehnen. Der Vermittler soll sich doch jemanden suchen, der diese Leistung für den Stundensatz erbringt. Er wird auch welche finden, aber ob letztendlich der Auftraggeber mit den erbrachten Leistungen zufrieden sein wird, möchte ich jetzt mal stark bezweifeln ...
Und letztendlich fällt das auf den Vermittler zurück, wenn ein Projekt aufgrund mangelnder Fähigkeiten des vermittelten Programmierers in die Hose geht.
Und es gibt genug Auftraggeber, die es nur darauf anlegen, den kleinen Lieferanten oder Auftragnehmer zwecks Kostenreduzierung beim Projekt über die Klinge springen zu lassen...
Zum Glück habe ich diese Erfahrung noch nicht gemacht, könnte aber genug Beispiele liefern. 
Richtig ist natürlich eine variable Gestaltung des Stundensatzes in Abhängigkeit von der Beschäftigungsdauer. Ein Tageseinsatz wird mit 70€/h verrechnet. Bei einem Einsatz von 4 Wochen und länger kann man je nach Dauer der Beschäftigung das bis auf 55€/h runterziehen. Da spielt natürlich auch ein bißchen die Entfernung zum Einsatzort eine Rolle. Wenn ich den Einsatzort innerhalb einer Fahrtstunde erreichen kann, ist das Ok. Nur wenn ich irgendwo in der Pampas ein paar Wochen im Hotel verbringen muss, sollte auch ein "Schmerzensgeld" für den Verzicht auf den Alltag und die sozialen Kontakte, Freizeitgestaltung usw. enthalten sein.



			
				CADministrator schrieb:
			
		

> by the way: wers dennoch machen will, möge mich anmailen...



Die Resonanz darauf wird wohl eher gering sein, hoffe ich jedenfalls ...



			
				CADministrator schrieb:
			
		

> ich erkläre die diskussion für eröffnet...



Dann habe ich mit diesem Beitrag die Diskussion weitergeführt ..
Und bisher alle meine Aufträge selbst akquiriert, ohne einen Vermittler.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal zwei Links, da wird einwenig gerechnet  :

*Honorar-Rechner*

[SIZE=-1]*Vergleich Angestelltengehalt – Stundensatz eines Selbstständigen*[/SIZE]

Das mit den Vermittlern verstehe ich nicht wirklich. 

Die vermitteln doch hoffentlich nur einmal, dann lieferst Du gute Arbeit
ab und der Kunde spricht beim nächsten Auftrag direkt mir Dir.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*Ich rechne lieber selber ..*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe hier mal zwei Links, da wird einwenig gerechnet  :
> 
> Honorar-Rechner
> 
> ...



Beide o.a. Honorarrechner sind für die Tonne. Der erste erzählt mir im Ergebnis, das mein Verrechnungssatz 30€/h zu hoch ist. Der zweite Link führt zu dem Ergebnis, das mein Verrechnungssatz 20€/h zu niedrig ist *ROFL*
Ich verlass mich da doch lieber auf meine Erfahrung und meinen Steuerberater. Und einen Vermittler kann ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, ich sehe da keinen Vorteil für mich oder den potentiellen Endkunden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Beide o.a. Honorarrechner sind für die Tonne. Der erste erzählt mir im Ergebnis, das mein Verrechnungssatz 30€/h zu hoch ist.
> Der zweite Link führt zu dem Ergebnis, das mein Verrechnungssatz 20€/h zu niedrig ist



Mag ja sein, dass DU nichts damit anfangen kannst. 

Ernsthaft, der erste Link zeigt doch, dass eine Reihe von Posten
berücksichtigt werden müssen, die Anfänger gerne vergessen.

An der Beispielrechnung im zweiten Link finde ich nichts auszusetzen,
was stimmt da prinzipiell nicht?


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*So isset nun mal ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> An der Beispielrechnung im zweiten Link finde ich nichts auszusetzen, was stimmt da prinzipiell nicht?



Prinzipiell stimmt daran nicht, dass mein Stundensatz bei 85,-€/h landen würde und ich ein gewisses Problem hätte, diesen Verrechnungssatz am Markt durchsetzen zu können, speziell bei der momentanen Wirtschaftslage..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## eYe (19 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal die Kosten deines Firmenwagens (PORSCHE 911) und die Anzahl der Urlaubstage (>60?) in der Tabelle zu redzuieren.
Dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin, äh mit dem Stundensatzrechner


----------



## CADministrator (19 Februar 2009)

danke für die links, kannte ich noch nicht! verittler arbeiten üblicherweise mit kundenschutzverträgen, über die sie sich absichern indem zukünftige direkte beziehungen zwischen dem freiberufler und dem endkunden unter provision gestellt oder verboten werden (diese vertragsklauseln sind zwar vor gericht nicht allzuviel wert und alle schon mal kassiert worden, aber das prozeßrisiko und die kosten sind doch erstmal beträchtlich)

die persönlichen lebensumstände eines jeden machen natürlich die entwicklung eines allumfassenden kalkulators zunichte - aber nen guten anhaltspunkt erhält man doch allemal. kann ja jeder mit den zahlen etwas rumexperimentieren...

der leitfaden für freelancer zeigt ja jedenfalls auf, das man ne menge an unproduktiven zeiten hat die einem evtl. im ersten moment gar nicht so einfallen - wobei ich ein drittel insgesamt für etwas zu hoch geschätzt erachte!

ist auch eher wieder individuell: der eine bringt sine buchhaltung in er kladde zum steuerfuzzy (so wie ich), zeitaufwand nahe null - der näcste macht es selbst... der eine arbeitet ne vierelstunde vom wohnort entfernt und fährt mit dem fahrrad zum kunden - der andere fliegt jeden montag von hannover nach münchen, fährt dann noch e stunde mit dem mietauto und wohnt im hotel und düst freitags wieder zurück zu heim & herd (so wie ich einige jahre - dies sind z.b. die unbezahten 8 bis 10 reisestunden pro woche, die ich weiter oben ansprach...)

der genannte satz von 85€/h ist auch sicher im engineering kaum zu realisieren; im bereich sap wird allerdings selten die 100€ marke nach unten duchbrochen, selbst ür langläuferaufträge sind da 130€/h drin. umsatteln? 

fakt ist, das es sicher aufträge gibt, die man für kleines geld machen kan, aber das die auftraggeber es meiner erfahrung nach derzeit mit dem preisdruck übertreiben. hoffentlich bekommen sie die quittung in form verkorkster aufträge...

ein wort noch zu den vermittlern: sofern der endkunde nen vernünftigen satz zu zahlen bereit ist und der vermittler seine marge in vernünftigen grenzen hält, ist dagegen nix einzuwenden - aber sobald eis von beiden nicht gegeben ist oder der auftragsort mit hohen reisekosten verbunden ist, stimmt die rechnung halt nicht mehr.

wohl den kollegen, die es bisher ohne vermittler geschafft haben! wie macht ihr das? habt ihr evtl. nur einen oder ganz wenige kunden, für die ihr schon lange und imer wieder schafft? wenn nicht, wie sieht eure form der kundengwinnung aus? würd mich mal interessieren...


----------



## SPSKILLER (19 Februar 2009)

> wohl den kollegen, die es bisher ohne vermittler geschafft haben! wie macht ihr das? habt ihr evtl. nur einen oder ganz wenige kunden, für die ihr schon lange und imer wieder schafft? wenn nicht, wie sieht eure form der kundengwinnung aus? würd mich mal interessieren...


 
moin,

ich hatte noch nie einen Vermittler.
Bei Inbetriebnahmen lernt man doch viele Leute kennen.
Dadurch habe ich schon verschiedene Kunden gewonnen.

Ich bin die letzten 4 Jahre aber nur bei einem festen Kunden - ich komm da nicht raus... Ist aber auch voll ok, da die Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt werden und die "Kollegen" alle OK sind.
Dort habe ich das ganze Jahr über Arbeit.
Es ist fast schon schwierig Urlaub zu bekommen.


----------



## maxi (19 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Maxi das sind aber keine SPS-Programmierer, das kannste ohnehin nicht miteinander vergleichen, was das STABUA da ausrechnet.


 
Ja die 55k sind eher als Mindestlohn anzusiedeln :O)

Spass beiseite, ich hatte vor einer weile Jobangebote bei München und Augsburg die zwischen 25000 und 33000 bei iner 40h Woche zahlen wollten. Für Programmierung und Arbeiten bei denen Meister oder Ingeneuer erforderlich ist.

Das ist für eien Fachkraft sicher gutes Geld Aber für Meister, Techniker und Ingeniere sicher lachhaft.
Die suchen übrigens immer noch.

Diese Firmen arbeiten damit jemand günstigen einzufangen und so lange mit demjenigen Profit zu schlagen wie es möglich ist. Ist ja das selbe oft bei kleinen Handwerksbetrieben die im Internet einen Gesellen für 8,50 die Stunde suchen.


----------



## maxi (19 Februar 2009)

Nun zum ursprünglichen Thema,

ein freelancer hat oft Probleme mit seiner Quelifikation.
Unter den Freelancern sind meist Leute zu finden die eine sehr hohe fachliche Kompetenz und Können haben. Aber ihnen die nötigen Ausbildungen, Scheine oder Titel fehlen.

Jemand mit Meisterbrief oder Diplom wird auch an sich nicht auf die Idee kommen sich als Freelancer zu probieren.

Was dem Freelancer jetzt grossteils fehlt sind die Betriebswirtschaftlichen, Rechtlichen und Aquise Ausbildungen und Schulungen. Sprich das Können einen Betrieb zu führen.

In den Grundlagen der Betriebswirtschaft wird schon vermittelt aus was sich die Kosten zusammensetzen. Was ein Mindestpreis ist und wie sich ein guter Preis anhand des Marktes und den Margen ermitteln lässt.
Auch das Auftreten nach aussen, der Verhandlungsspielraum, Berechnungen der Effizienz und des Ertrags werden vermittelt.

Zudem kommt meist des Problem mit der Gesellschaftsform. Bei Freelancern ist meist das Einzelunternehmen als Istkaufmann zu sehen.
Hingegen Meister oder Ingeneuere steigen überweigend anfangs als Privatperson oder gleich, bzw später als GmbH oder Ko KG ein.
Meister Privatperson hat den Vroteil das für ihn kein HGB gilt und er vom BGB voll geschützt ist. Für das erste Jahr sicher ein toller Anfang.  Die Vorteile einer GmbH muss ich ja nicht erleutern.

Also nun überlegt einmal:
Was MUSS ich verdienen (Es darf niemals negativ angeboten werden und um die kompletten Unkosten zu decken!)
Was SOLL ich verdinen (Damit man sich ein normales Leben erfüllen kann und noch etwas über bleibt)
Was WILL ich verdienen (Was ist mir meine Arbeit wert, wo liegt ein guter Standart.)
Was KANN ich verdienen (Wieviel gibt der Markt oder die Marge maximal her)

Falls ich Zeit habe kann ich euch mal grundlegend schrieben wie man seine gesammtunkosten und Effizienz berechnet. Es gibt dazu aber auch unzählige Bücher.


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ein freelancer hat oft Probleme mit seiner Quelifikation.
> Unter den Freelancern sind meist Leute zu finden die eine sehr hohe fachliche Kompetenz und Können haben. Aber ihnen die nötigen Ausbildungen, Scheine oder Titel fehlen.
> 
> Jemand mit Meisterbrief oder Diplom wird auch an sich nicht auf die Idee kommen sich als Freelancer zu probieren.



Du schreibst im Fieber oder kennt wohl nur eine bestimmte Sorte von Freiberuflern. 

Im übrigen. Mich hat noch nie, wirklich noch nie in meiner gesamten Laufbahn als Selbständiger, jemand irgendwie nach meiner Qualifikation gefragt. 

PS: Ich hab ein Diplom und bin trotzdem Freiberufler


----------



## PeterEF (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ....
> Falls ich Zeit habe kann ich euch mal grundlegend schrieben wie man seine gesammtunkosten und Effizienz berechnet. Es gibt dazu aber auch unzählige Bücher.


 
*BITTE* Maxi: nimm Dir die Zeit dafür - ich jedenfalls bin gespannt darauf!!!

Vielleicht kommst Du ja auch mal auf eine Vortragsreise ins schöne Thüringen - ich besorge noch ein paar meiner freiberuflich tätigen Kollegen als Zuhörer, auf das Du auch sie erleuchten mögest....


----------



## maxi (19 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du schreibst im Fieber oder kennt wohl nur eine bestimmte Sorte von Freiberuflern.
> 
> Im übrigen. Mich hat noch nie, wirklich noch nie in meiner gesamten Laufbahn als Selbständiger, jemand irgendwie nach meiner Qualifikation gefragt.
> 
> PS: Ich hab ein Diplom und bin trotzdem Freiberufler


 

Du bist ja kein richtiger Freelancer sondern immer bei einer Frima


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Nun zum ursprünglichen Thema,
> 
> ein freelancer hat oft Probleme mit seiner Quelifikation.
> Unter den Freelancern sind meist Leute zu finden die eine sehr hohe fachliche Kompetenz und Können haben. Aber ihnen die nötigen Ausbildungen, Scheine oder Titel fehlen.
> ...


 

Also Maxi.. ehrlich.. spar uns bitte weitere Ausführungen zu diesem Thema. Mir zumindest gehst du mit deiner rumreiterei wegen irgendwelchen Scheinen und Titeln mächtig auf den Sack.......


Sorry, wenn ich das so schreibe aber es ist so...... Ich habe übrigens auch noch nie einen Freelancer der für uns tätig war nach seinen Scheinen gefragt.... Ich schau ihn mir in der erste Woche genauer an und dann weiß ich Bescheid......


----------



## CADministrator (19 Februar 2009)

sicher gibt es unter freiberufler solche mit und solche ohne diplom/meister/technikeroder sonstwas für'n brief - bestimmt gibts es welche, die irgendwas tolles studiert haben und andere, die einen weniger geraden lebenslauf vorweisen...

einen grundlegenden unterschied gibts aber zum festangestellten kollegen:

willst du dich bei einer firma fest einstellen lassen, wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich nach deinen scheinen gefragt.

willst du freiberuflich irgendwo anheuern, wird eher in dein profil geschaut, ob du sowas schon mal gemacht hast bzw. es wird gefragt, ob du es dir zutraust und dann gehts los - zur not ist nach ein paar tagen eben wieder ende mit auftrag... (wie es der lipperlandstern schon beschrieben hat)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

kurz mal zu den Begriffen, mit denen hier gewürfelt wird :

Ein Freelancer ist ein *freier Mitarbeiter*. 

Der freie Mitarbeiter kann *gewerblich* (z. B. Schaltschränke zusammennageln)
oder *freiberuflich* (z. B. Entwicklung von Systemsoftware) sein.

Siehe auch *hier*.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Du bist ja kein richtiger Freelancer sondern immer bei einer Frima



Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach ein richtiger Freelancer?



Ralle schrieb:


> Im übrigen. Mich hat noch nie, wirklich noch nie in meiner gesamten Laufbahn als Selbständiger, jemand irgendwie nach meiner Qualifikation gefragt.



Eben. Während der Arbeitnehmer nur sein Arbeitskraft zu Verfügung stellen
stellen muss, Arbeitsergebnis fast egal, und trotzdem einen gesetzlichen Schutz 
hat, kannst Du einen freien Mitarbeiter jederzeit nach Hause schicken, wenn 
er viel mehr erzählt hat, als er tatsächlich kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Nun zum ursprünglichen Thema,
> ein freelancer hat oft Probleme mit seiner Quelifikation.
> Unter den Freelancern sind meist Leute zu finden die eine sehr hohe fachliche Kompetenz und Können haben. Aber ihnen die nötigen Ausbildungen, Scheine oder Titel fehlen.









  Ausbildungen, Scheine oder Titel kannst Du Dir sonstwo hinstecken.

Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Freie Mitarbeiter werden z. B. für Spezialgebiete 
eingesetzt, für die es sich nicht lohnt, im Hause Knoff hoff aufzubauen. 
Es sind also eher Experten als Looser.



maxi schrieb:


> Jemand mit Meisterbrief oder Diplom wird auch an sich nicht auf die Idee kommen sich als Freelancer zu probieren.


----------



## peter(R) (19 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ein freelancer hat oft Probleme mit seiner Quelifikation.
> 
> Jemand mit Meisterbrief oder Diplom wird auch an sich nicht auf die Idee kommen sich als Freelancer zu probieren.
> 
> .



   
Wo lebst Du eigentlich ????

Ein freelancer ohne Qualifikation kriegt gaaanz schnell keine Aufträge mehr.
Nur baut sich dessen Qualifikation nicht unbedingt auf einer mit Zertifikaten vollgeklebten Toilette auf.

peter(R)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> .....Wo lebst Du eigentlich ????......
> 
> peter(R)




.......In BAYERN.......


----------



## peter(R) (19 Februar 2009)

Hinterm Mond wäre aber wahrscheinlicher .... 

peter(R)


----------



## hhbjörn (19 Februar 2009)

guten abend.
also ich decke ja den mechan. teil ab als Selbständiger und ich kann nur sagen die sps-jungs die ich kenne muss ich lange im voraus knebeln damit sie für mich ackern....
ich kenne aber keinen der für oder über vermittler arbeitet
nach zetteln habe ich noch nie gefragt außer Haftpflichtversicherung.
gruß björn


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2009)

*Nicht knebeln sondern entsprechend bezahlen ...*

Hallo,



			
				hhbjörn schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich lange im voraus knebeln damit sie für mich ackern....



Oder mit Geld zur Arbeit überreden, so sind wir SPS-Fuzzis nun mal 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (20 Februar 2009)

Ich darf mich mal in diese nette Diskussion einklinken!


Also ich bin irgendwo baff erstaunt über einige Meinungen hier. 
Weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst anfangen soll... wem auch immer zu antworten.

Vielleicht mal so rum. Muss etwas ausholen um besser antworten zu können.

Die ASEGS ist nicht das einzige Unternehmen was ich habe und auch wo ich die Geschäftsleitung inne habe. Ein weiteres ist eine klassische Unternehmensberatung mit Schwerpunkt IT-Consulting im ERP Bereich.

Falsch ist, das man einen guten SAP Berater und Consultent für um oder mehr als die 130,- € die Mann-Stunde findet. Klar gibt es hier und da welche, die das verlangen. Die sind nach meiner Ansicht fernab der Realität. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, das diese gerade nicht so viele Aufträge haben.

Wenn dann bewegt sich das irgendwo bei 80-100- Euro. Und das sind zertifizierte Freelancer, die nicht nur SAP können, sondern zBsp. auch Oracel oder .Net, die wirklich gute Arbeit leisten und Erfahrung haben. Diese Herren sind auch tatsächlich ausgebucht ...fast über das ganze Jahr.

Weiterhin wundert es mich, das hier anscheinend so viele Freelancer unterwegs sind?! Sprich ihren Job machen. Gleichzeitig wundert mich, das einige auf Headhunter angewiesen sind. 
Einfach ein aussagekräftiges Profil an die Personalabteilung oder „Chefe“ eines Unternehmens ohne gekoppelt an eine Ausschreibung schicken. Also wenn bei uns so ein Profil/Bewerbung „rein flattert“ wandert dies definitiv nicht in den Müll. Die ganze Kunst liegt wohl eher auch darin sich und seine Leistungen recht gut einschätzen zu können und auch ohne Zertifikat wirklich was vorweisen zu können + was benötige ich für das Leben als Freelancer. Kannst Du nicht viel, oder hast Du ohne Dipl. auch noch wenig Erfahrung gesammelt, aber zum Leben brauchst Du viel, weil Du ein ... keine Ahnung mehr wer dies schrieb... Porsche fahren musst für Dein Ego... dann hast Du weißt Gott nicht das Anrecht 80,- Euro zu verlangen. Der Auftraggeber wird sicherlich nicht dein Porsche mitzufinanzieren. In den ersten paar Stunden Test von einem in der Auftragsfirma, wird dann eh das Ende Deines Jobs einläuten. Das geht ganz schnell.



Wobei ich dazu fairer weise sagen muss. Das ich Leute mit Dipl. Ing. vor ihrem Namen kenne.... ! Das ist aber auch das einzige was sie vorweisen können. Die Kombination macht es. Ob Freelancer oder großes Unternehmen.

die nicht außergewöhnlichen lebenserhaltenden Kostenfaktoren sind als Grundlage zu legen 
+ Liste aufstellen, was die Selbstständigkeit einen so kostet – und die Versicherungen dabei nicht vergessen (auf den Monat bzw. am Besten auf den Stundenlohn runter gerechnet) 
+ vergleichend recherchieren was ein Konkurrent auf dem Markt mit adäquat gleichen Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen sowie Qualifikationen nimmt 
+ wie sieht die Wirtschaftslage aus 
+ wie sieht es insbesondere bei den potentiellen Auftraggebern und Kunden wirtschaftlich derzeit aus – wie bewegt sich deren Auftragslage auf dem Markt (es bringt nichts, viel zu verlangen, wenn keiner das aufgrund der Marktlage zahlen kann) 
+ wie flexibel ist man sich auf Neues einzulassen (denn immerein System zu kennen, ist nicht das Wahre vom Ei), man will sich ja weiterentwickeln 
+ wie sieht es mit Auslandseinsätzen aus 
+ gibt es Schulungen um sich besser und der Nachfrage entsprechend zu qualifizieren oder weiter zu qualifizieren. Kann man das zeitlich noch machen + Kosten auf die Stunde runter gerechnet.
+ ist man teamfähig oder eher jemand, der nur alleine einen Auftrag ausführen kann (kann man nicht im Team arbeiten, werde es eher nur alleine „kleine“ Aufträge sein. Denn an einen großen Auftrag wird man einen solchen Freelancer nicht ran lassen, der mehrere Monate da rumprogrammiert. Und so einfach nur kostet.
fair gegenüber sich und seinem Auftraggeber bzgl. der jeweiligen Aufgabe sein. SO das beide an einer Zusammenarbeit Freude haben und dies sicherlich den Effekt hat wieder gebucht zu werden.
Ansonsten haben wir selber eine recht gute Kartei angelegt von Freelancer, die wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. Auf so einen Headhunter, der eh nur „Flüsterpost“ vom Kunden betreibt und von der Materie meist Null-Ahnung hat, habe wir nie zurück gegriffen. Werden wir auch nicht! 

Wenn wir zur Unterstützung jemanden brauchen, dann bedienen wir uns auch eines Freelancers.
Und das kommt recht häufig vor. Und 85,- Euro für reines SPS programmieren finde ich einfach zu hoch. Habe ich doch richtig verstanden ... für reines Programmieren ?! Oder?

So wie ich das kenne: 40-65,- Euro zuzüglich Spesen und Fahrtkosten. Die Freelancer bei uns arbeiten definitiv eher nicht alleine an einem Projekt. Wenn er nur Kontrollaufgaben hat oder nur beratend tätig werden soll, sicher weniger.

Definitiv falsch ist die Ansicht, das Wettbewerbsvereinbarungen wenig Gewicht haben. Sie sind normiert und geregelt im Wettbewerbsrecht. Die „ziehen“ ... auch ohne große Gerichtsverhandlung. 

Der Kunde und mein Freelancer bekommt nämlich bei uns eine solche Vereinbarung zur Unterzeichnung. Hatte ich zwar noch nie, aber egal wer meint sich darüber hinweg setzen zu können, lernt sicher meine gaaaaanz böse Seite kennen. Der Kunde wird es eh nicht tun, weil der ganze zusätzliche Service sonst weg ist, den der Freelancer nie alleine bieten kann.
Geht anders herum bei uns auch gar nicht uns zu umgehen, denn wir sind Auftragnehmer beim Kunden und Auftraggeber gegenüber dem Freelancer, der nie alleine an einem Projekt arbeitet, denn er könnte eh nie alleine die Dienstleistung „stämmen“. Bei uns wird nicht nur Programmiert. Oder eine Schaltanlage gebaut. Die bauen wir eh selber.

Nur mal so am Rande, wir suchen als Freelancer aus dem Ruhrgebiet bzw. aus NRW einen Dipl. Maschinenbauingenieur oder Dipl. Ingenieur der Elektrotechnik mit viel Erfahrung für überwiegend Kontrollaufgaben und beratende Funktionen. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden!


Grüße
ASEGS


----------



## CADministrator (20 Februar 2009)

asegs: danke dir, für dein ausführliches posting. im großen und ganzen stimme ich mit dir überein, deine herleitung der stundensätze ist sicher noch individuell ergänzungsbedürftig aber geht schonmal in die richtige richtung - nur bei den, von mir bereits beschriebenen, stundensätzen für dienstleistungen rund um SAP bleibe ich bei meiner meinung, da ich auch 2 SAP freelancer kenne, die die abgehobenen honorare schon öfter mal bestätigt haben. klar können die auch oracle/ABAP oder sonstwas und bedienen nicht nur R3 

diesbzgl. lohnt sich auch jedes jahr ein blick in die vergütungsstudien von gulp oder der c't; auch hier werden immer wieder dreistellige stundenverrechnungssätze genannt...

bzgl. kundenschutz habe ich die eine oder andere erfahrung gesammelt (teilweise nicht freiwillig...) und grundsätzlich gilt da natürlich: vor gericht und auf hoher see bist du in gottes hand!

allerdings schlägt sich die rechtsprechung hier immer mehr auf die seite des freiberuflers, der aus einem, mit VERMEINTLICHEM kundenschutz bewehrten vertrag, heraus möchte! es kommt natürlich immer auf die spezielle situation an, aber such dazu mal im www urteile zum §74 HGB bzw. wettbewerbsverbot und du wirst feststellen, das jegliche verklausulierung, wie auch immer sie formuliert sein mag, eine sog. karenzentschädigung vorraussetzt. steht die nich drin, ist der drops schon gelutscht 


die von dir genannten 40 bis 65 €/h halte ich für realistisch, wenn du wirklich die reisekosten zum arbeitsort noch on-top zahlst! für ne zahl irgendwo im mittelfeld dieses bereichs biete ich dir meinen "softi" für die ausgeschriebene tätigkeit gern an.

meines erachtens ist es übrigens wurscht, ob "nur" programmiert wird oder in betrieb genommen wird - der stundensatz nimmt sich in der kalkulation meines SPS-mitarbeiters nix...


warum werden eigentlich 85€/h für SPS zu hoch erachtet? wer legt das fest? klar, der markt - aber warum wird für IT programmierung freiwillig mehr bezahlt als für steuerungstechnik? ist IT wirklich schwieriger? oder gibts da einfach weniger leute? oder können die sich besser verkaufen?

viele fragen... ich hate neulich mal ein gespräch mit einem einkäufer eines MDAX notierten, großen maschinenbauunternehmens, der mir wörtlich sagte: "ich bin nicht bereit, für konstruktionsdiensleistungen mehr als 50€/h zu zahlen"

gemeint war übrigens: "all-in" zzgl mwst., am kundenort - anreise/übernachtung ist deine sache!


das war mein ursprüngliches anliegen am beginn dieses freds: ein plädoyer für vernünftige verrechnungssätze! frei nach dem motto "freelancer dieser welt, vereinigt euch"


----------



## maxi (20 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach ein richtiger Freelancer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Definiert doch das Steuerrecht, was da alles sein muss.


----------



## maxi (20 Februar 2009)

Hey, ich bleib weiterhin dabei.

Warum sollte ein Meister / Ingenier mit der Qualifikation zu einer Eintragung in der Rolle als Freelancer arbeiten und keine Firma hoch ziehen?
Jeder der mir sagt das diese Qualifikationen egal sind hat für mich keine Ahnung. Diese sind sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. 

Habe einige Kumpels die als Freelancer schaffen, genau aus den gesagten Gründen und habe früher selbst schon so manche Arbeit gegeben.
Keiner von denen hatte eine grundlegende Ausbildung in BWL oder Ahnung von Steuerrecht und Buchführung. Und genau daran liegt ständig deren Problem. 



Ich kann mich vielleicht manchmal nicht so diplomatisch ausdrücken. Dafür bitte ich um entschuldigung. Bin da oft zu direkt und als Bayer sachlich, schnell auf den Punkt. Langes diplomatisches Ausschmücken und schmeicheln liegt mir nicht.


----------



## peter(R) (20 Februar 2009)

Warum sollte ich mir eine Firma mit Angestellten, Werkstatt und dem ganzen Drumherum antun ??  
Ich habe das mal für einige Jahre gemacht mit 7 Angestellten. Da hockt man nur noch da und macht einen Verwaltungsjob ( Aufträge reinholen, Abwicklung überwachen, sich mit Sachen rumärgern die andere verbockt haben usw. ) und immer schön aufpassen, daß in schlechteren Zeiten auch Geld genug da ist.
Mir gehts da genau wie 4L ich will programmieren, meine Anlagen in Betrieb nehmen und ein bischen Stolz sein wenns mal wieder gut geklappt hat. Ich bin mit jedem meiner bits per DU und wenn mal was daneben geht ( wem passiert das nicht ) brauche ich mich nur über mich selbst ärgern und habe einen deutlich besseren Lerneffekt.
Für BWL, Steuerrecht und Buchführung habe ich einen kompetenten Mann (nennt sich Steuerberater) der genau so professionell seinen Teil für mich abarbeitet wie ich meinen für meine Kunden. Die monatliche Auswertung des Steuerberaters kann man auch ohne zusätzliches Studium verstehen ( oder erfragen) und ich kann mich voll auf das konzentrieren was ich am liebsten mache ( beruflich gesehen) programieren und in Betrieb nehmen.

Seh doch einfach mal ein, daß andere Leute andere Prioritäten haben und stemple sie nicht pauschal als unqualifizierte Dödel ab weil eins ist klar als freelancer muss ich sehr viel flexibler und fixer sein als ein Angestellter der in der Regel Zeit zum einarbeiten bekommt.

peter(R)

P.S. ich kenne auch einige Leute die mit bester Ausbildung es geschafft haben einen Betrieb gegen die Wand zu fahren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Definiert doch das Steuerrecht, was da alles sein muss.



Also mir ist im Steuerrecht nichts bekannt, was speziell freie Mitarbeiter
betrifft. Aber ich bin lernfähig. Was steht dazu wo?



maxi schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Meister / Ingenier mit der Qualifikation zu einer Eintragung in der Rolle als Freelancer arbeiten und keine Firma hoch ziehen?
> Jeder der mir sagt das diese Qualifikationen egal sind hat für mich keine Ahnung. Diese sind sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.



Ich als Ahnungsloser frage Dich jetzt, was muss ich bei der Gründung einer
Gmbh für Qualifikationen nachweisen?

Nur für einen Handwerksbetrieb brauche ich den Meister, noch zumindest. 
Aber dank EU wird das bald der Vergangenheit sein und nach meiner Meinung 
zurrecht.



maxi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich vielleicht manchmal nicht so diplomatisch ausdrücken. Dafür bitte ich um entschuldigung. Bin da oft zu direkt und als Bayer sachlich, schnell auf den Punkt. Langes diplomatisches Ausschmücken und schmeicheln liegt mir nicht.



Mache Dinge, die Du hier von Dir gibst, stimmen einfach nicht.
Mit Diplomatie hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## Tobi P. (20 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Maxi das sind aber keine SPS-Programmierer, das kannste ohnehin nicht miteinander vergleichen, was das STABUA da ausrechnet.



Pah, die rechnen eh nur das aus was unseren beschissenen Volkszertretern gerade in den Kram passt um ihre Wiederwahlchancen zu erhöhen :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## ASEGS (20 Februar 2009)

@ CADMinistrator

Hallo Du Lobbyist! 

Richtig, so ist es Recht. Vernünftig das mit der Grenze von 50,- Euro. 

Danke erst einmal für das Angebot. Aber ich suche keinen Prog. oder Inbetriebnehmer. 

Ich brauche Dir eigentlich nur eine Gegenfrage zu stellen : Warum bist Du Freelancer geworden und arbeitest nicht als Festangestellter? Und nun sag mir bitte nicht Du wolltest nicht „unter" jemandem Arbeiten und flexibel sein und Deine Projekte selber auswählen. Das Argument lassen wir mal bei Seite. Denn das war definitiv nicht der Hauptgrund. Außerdem würdest Du Dich nun nicht so aufregen über die gezahlten Honorare und schon gar nicht ... wenn Du so gut wärst auf einen Headhunter angewiesen sein. Das ist erst einmal Punkt 1.

Ich denke Du bist schlau genug zu wissen worauf ich hinaus will. Nämlich ... Du willst doch nur einen Porsche mal haben. Nein, kleiner Scherz.
Mal ehrlich... unter uns Pastorentöchtern. Erlaube mir mal genauso wie Du ... etwas verallgemeinernd mal Dampf abzulassen.

Wieso gibt es heute so viele Freelancer? Mal Hand auf´s Herz. Nun trage ich absichtlich mal etwas dick auf in meiner Argumentation. 
Die meisten haben nur eine Lehre in der Tasche. Studiert haben sie nicht. Außer dem „grünen Großen“ können viele kaum mehr. Einen Rockwell oder Mitsubishi haben die meisten parallel als Gesamtpacket nie in den Händen gehalten. Dank den Starter Kits des „grünen Großen“ können sie ja gerade auch nur das... Die wurden ja teilweise auf Grund der gelungenen Marketingstrategie quasi verschenkt. Dennoch ... so mein Kenntnisstand, hält in der Welt Siemens um die 35% Marktanteil. Nur mal so am Rande.

Die meisten haben kaum Erfahrungen.... tatsächliche Erfahrungen, sprich ganz viele verschiede Anlagen und Maschinen aus versiedenen Branchenbereichen programmiert oder in Betrieb genommen. Von Beratung, Projektmanagement und Prozessmanagement, Auslandserfahrung, Warenwirtschaft, Marketing haben die wenigsten Ahnung... sind aber Freelancer. Es jubeln die Headhunter, kein wunder. Und Du verlangst 85 Euro??? Da kann ich nur meine lange Löwenmähne schütteln.

Der normale Festangestellte, der seine 40 Stunden in der Woche abarbeitet... wenn nicht meist mehr, hat die berühmte Karte. Sorry aber super ungerecht! Der Festangestellte ist wahrscheinlich besser qualifiziert als die meisten Freelancer, - deshalb sind die meisten Freelancer ja auch geworden, die so wie Du 55,- Euro die Stunde verlangen. 


Ich aus meiner Erfahrung (sei es in der Automatsierung oder im Bereich klassischer IT) kann ich nur sagen, das die meisten - Minimum 50% der Freelancer - nie den Job haben könnten mit dem Gehalt als Festangestellter, was sie als Freelancer jetzt verdienen, weil die meisten wirklich schlecht quailifiziert sind und damit meine ich nicht gleich irgendwelche Zertifikate oder Dipl. oder Zeugnisse. Globales know-kow fehlt einfach. Überwiegend sind es „Bastler“ mit paar gleich gelagerten Projekterfahrungen. Als Freelancer sollte man immer bemüht sein, vom Wissen her sich weiter zu entwickeln. Das soll ja gerade den Feelancer vom Festangestellten abheben. Genau diese Besonderheit. Bei der Automatisierung haben die meisten nur in einem Gebiet Ahnung, zum Beispiel nur reines Programmieren + vielleicht Inbetriebnahme, obwohl genügend Berührungspunkte sie jedes Mal vorfinden z.Bsp. im Bereich der Automatisierung und des Maschinenbaus. Meine nun nicht ein absolut anderes Fachwissen. Tatsächlich globales Wissen hat dort kaum einer. Was aber ein Freelancer zumindest als Basis haben sollte. 

Da sind ja die meisten Festangestellten fiter. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das man bei einem Festeingestellten eher auf die Qualifikation schaut?! 

Und du findest tatsächlich 85 ,- Euro gerechtfertigt?? Sorry, ich weiß ja das Seifenblasen rosa rot sind.... kaum zu glauben aber sie platzen auch mal, wenn sie zu „groß“ sind.

Bevor mein ziemlich ironischer Text falsch verstanden wird. Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel. Und diese Ausnahmen gibt es. Gott sei Dank! 

Wochenendgruß
ASEGS


----------



## hhbjörn (20 Februar 2009)

asegs stimme dir zu bis auf die wettbewerbsklausel kommt man nicht mit durch(ich spreche aus leidvoller erfahrung)

maxi sorry ich kenne auch ne menge blinder mit brief


----------



## Question_mark (21 Februar 2009)

*Verrechnungssätze mal richtig betrachtet*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Es jubeln die Headhunter, kein wunder. Und Du verlangst 85 Euro???



Auch wenn ich nicht direkt angesprochen war ..
Ähemm, meine Löwin mit der Mähne. Hier war keine Rede von 85,-€/h zu verlangen, einige haben hier im Fred den Faden ganz gewaltig verloren ...

Diese Zahl ist entstanden aus meinem Beitrag, ich zitiere mich mal selber :



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell stimmt daran nicht, dass mein Stundensatz bei 85,-€/h landen würde und ich ein gewisses Problem hätte, diesen Verrechnungssatz am Markt durchsetzen zu können, speziell bei der momentanen Wirtschaftslage..



Und mein Beitrag war die Reaktion auf die recht unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse aus den davorgehenden Links auf Kalkulationssätze im Internet (ich glaube, der Gerhard hat die Links eingestellt).  
Beim ersten Link gäbe es in den nächsten Jahren nur Toastbrot mit Marmelade zum Essen, beim zweiten Link hätte ich schon mal ein erstes Kontaktgepräch zum Porsche-Zentrum anbahnen können, um mal auf den Flachs vom Kollegen "eYe" einzugehen. 
Ansonsten muss man als Freelancer m.E. auch ein bißchen einschätzen können, was ist meine Leistung dem Kunden wert ???
Wieviel menschliche und fachliche Qualifikation wird gefordert, wie komplex ist die Aufgabenstellung, welchen Nutzen zieht der Kunde aus meiner Dienstleistung, wie sieht die aktuelle Marktsituation für den Kunden aus ? 

Also die 85,-€/h und Porsche 911 Theorie sind aus einigen Beiträgen hier reininterpretiert und von Dir und einigen anderen hier wohl aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden. 
Und ansonsten hat der User peter(R) meiner Meinung nach die richtigen Worte in Bezug auf die Selbständigkeit gefunden.

Also lese doch ganz einfach mal den Thread ganz aufmerksam und von Anfang an durch...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (21 Februar 2009)

*Das brauch ich nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Rockwell oder Mitsubishi haben die meisten parallel als Gesamtpacket nie in den Händen gehalten.



Das liegt wohl eher am Markt. So viel Schmerzensgeld, um Projekte in Usbekistan oder Kirgisien mit dem Rockwell oder Mitsubishi Müll durchzuziehen, kann mir keiner zahlen, da würde mir irgendwie die Motivation fehlen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (21 Februar 2009)

Lieber guter Question,

Huiii… Deine Löwin??! 
Na sag mal , Du Lausebub!
Sorry, aber zieh eine Nummer und stell Dich hinten an…. Ich habe es nicht so mit Männern im Sohnemann-Alter! Lassen wir diese Nettigkeiten lieber! Nur immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, wie viel Aufmerksamkeit ich bei Dir errege. Huii mir wird ganz anders.... *ROFL*

Ich muß schon sagen… lesen kannst DU anscheinend nicht!
Mein Text, wie ich es schon schreibe, war eher ironisch und provokant gemeint. Und prompt fällst Du darauf rein.

Keine Bange, nett das Du Dir Sorgen unberechtigter Weise machst. Ich habe schon alles gelesen. 
Mir ist es egal woher was kam und wer was geschrieben hat. Ich habe es übernommen und es aufgebauscht… provokant. 

Mehr kann man zu Deinen Beiträgen nicht sagen. Insbesondere nicht zum zweiten Beitrag. Wusste gar nicht das in Usbekistan Mitsubishi im Einsatz ist. Also aus meinem Text kannst Du das nicht haben.
Danke habe etwas dazu gelernt. Die Erde ist ja groß das weißt Du?! Und es gibt nicht nur den östlichen Teil. Aber anscheinend hast Du an Projekten die mehr als 100 Meter Umkreis von Deinem Wohnort reichen nicht teilgenommen. Oder Dein Auto fährt nicht so weit.

Ach ja, danke das Du dies bzgl. "Markt ..."etc... nochmals wiederholend von meinem Beitrag wiedergibst und bestätigst.

…. mal so zurück in dem Level geantwortet, wie deine beiden Beiträge sind!... ein bissel Spaß muß sein. :-D



Dennoch … schönes WE
ASEGS


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Lieber guter Question,
> 
> .........
> 
> ...




Also das der gute QM keine Ironie versteht kann ich mir ganz und gar nicht vorstellen..... Er ist doch der Erfinder derselbigen. Aber offensichtlich hat deine Löwenmähne ihm wirklich sie Sicht verhangen.......


.... und was die 100m angeht... Immerhin bin ich Zeuge das QM schon mal im Lipperland war... und das sind mehr als die besagten 100m von seinem Haus entfernt... und es war auch ein "Projekt"


----------



## CADministrator (21 Februar 2009)

wow, jetzt gehts los - sorry leute, wollte euch nicht zu nem privatkrieg animieren :sw9: :sw4:

nur mal so am rande: mein eigener tätigkeitsschwerpunkt ist eigentlich nicht wirklich SPS (dafür habe ich nen mitarbeiter), sondern eher die hardwarekonstruktion mit eplan, comos usw - daher der CAD... nickname!

deshalb ist der "geschäftsgegenstand" meiner selbständigkeit evtl. etwas anders gelagert als bei euch "softis" und ich lerne so auch leider selten jemand bei ner inbetriebnahme kennen (was ja ein kollege als eine "kontaktmöglichkeit" angab).


trotzdem mal schön weiterdiskutieren :sc3:


schönes wochenende


----------



## stricky (10 August 2009)

*mal up !*

tach,

mittlerweile sollte ja wieder frieden sein oder ?

wollte mal fragen wie es so bei euch aussieht ? 

bis juni/juli ging die situation ja noch, aber im moment ist job / projekt technisch aber gar nix mehr los oder macht ihr im moment andere erfahrungen ?

ist es ein sommerloch oder gehts gerade es richtig los mit der krise ?

gruß
christian


----------



## Markus (10 August 2009)

nettes thema - ganz nach meinem geschmack... *ROFL*

mal aus meiner sicht gesprochen:

45€ allinkl ist definitv nicht in ordnung.
unserer satz liegt bei 65€*, dazu kommen noch reisekosten und spesen. reisezeit ist = arbeitszeit!

*bei manchen kunden je nachdem wer das projekt wo macht auch mal etwas weniger, oder aber auch mal etwas mehr wenn es in entsprechende länderein geht...

mit vermittlern habe ich noch nie gearbeitet, ich habe alle unsere kunden mal irgendwie und irgendwo persönlich kennengelernt, oder aber auch hier durch das forum.

ich habe zwar schonmal bei so einem vermittler angefragt, so nach dem motto "ich bin sps-programmierer, du hast da nen job in dubai, da würde ich gerne mal hin, was muss ich machen?"
als antwort ist ne mail von irgend so einer tippse gekommen die alles mögliche von mir für ihre datenbank wollte. darauf habe ich nicht mehr geantwortet - das kann ich garnicht ab...
ich habe erwartet das der onkel bei mir anruft und wir mal 10 minuten über die sache reden...


also anfang des jahres war es bei uns etwas nervig, einen großen auftrag haben wir verloren weil ihn eine firma die eigentlich nur für einen automobiler arbeitet jetzt plötzlich auch in unserem geschäft mitmachen wollte um ihren leute zu beschäftigen - und zwar zu der hälfte von unserem preis!

dann waren sich noch icht alle kunden so einigen ob sie den jetzt mitmachen wollen bei der krise oder nicht, deshalb hat sich alles verschoben und verzögert...

inzwischen weiß ich eigentlich nur noch von 2 kunden denen es nicht so gut geht, einem davon sind wir soweit entgegengekommen das wir ein laufendes projekt bei uns auf eis legen und die geschichte erst mitte/ende 2010 fetigstellen und abrechnen.

ansonsten brennt bei uns seit 8 wochen wieder der wald!
wir sind zwar noch nicht ganz zu, aber auf jeden fall sehr zufrieden was für den rest von dem jahr und für den anfang des kommenden jahrens an arbeit eingeschlagen ist.


----------



## stricky (10 August 2009)

wo ist denn euer schwerpunkt ? automobil ?

habe sonst eigentlich viel automobil  gemacht, aber da ist nicht wirklich was los

da wurde viele sachen auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben ...

zur zeit halt ich mich regenerativer energie ( windkraftanlagen, biomassevergaser ) und ein wenig fördertechnik über wasser

bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch kriselt


----------

